# Spaltengröße einzelner Spalten in Gridlayout festlegen



## Thor_der_Gott (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ist es möglich das man die Spaltenbreite einzelner Spalten eines Gridlayouts festlegt oder wie kann man sonst eine drei Zeilige Liste mit jeweils einem Label, Text und Button Element?


----------



## Ravbeu (22. Apr 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann man den Abstand nicht festlegen.
Allerdings kannst du mit .setBounds(int x, int y, int w, int h) arbeiten.
Dann musst du nur ein bisschen ausprobieren!


```
JButton button = new JButton("Start");
button.setBounds(100, 100, 100, 100);
```


----------



## Fab1 (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

das GridBagLayout sollte dafür geeignet sein. Mehr dazu: GridBagLayout 
ich glaub es gibt auch eine FAQ dazu hier im Forum, musst halt mal durchschauen.


Was Ravbeu geschrieben hat, würde dann auf das Null-Layout hinauslaufen, aber das ist nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Thor_der_Gott (22. Apr 2012)

perfekt genau sowas habe ich gesucht :toll:


----------

